# A Joke for Structural Engineers



## McEngr (Sep 10, 2014)

Rafael Sabelli on the latest AISC podcast has a *joke *that only us seismically-trained structurals would know.

There was once a discussion among the SEAOC seismic committee on what response modification factor to give for an OCBF. There was a belief that one could use 5, but with the overstrength factor being 2, some were wondering why it couldn't be 2.5. Well, many believed it should be somewhere in between and the number 4 and number 3.5 were brought up. Finally, someone mentioned the number 3.25. Rafael brought up that the number PI should be used and that especially brought irritation to the committee chair, upon which he stated, "Now Rafael, that's just irrational."

HA!


----------



## Andy Lin (Sep 10, 2014)

:appl: lol!


----------



## Andy Lin (Sep 10, 2014)

Wait...I didn't even know AISC has a podcast.

Maybe that's what Kevin Nealon was talking about here: http://www.hulu.com/watch/645523


----------



## McEngr (Sep 10, 2014)

You should check out the AISC podcasts on iTunes. They are actually very good!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 10, 2014)

I haven't listened to the AISC podcasts yet but, at the risk of judging a book by it's cover, it seemed to be only interviews with the various important faces of the steel industry and not terribly interesting. Is there practical engineering knowledge to be gained here?


----------



## McEngr (Sep 10, 2014)

Well, some of us know these steel guys fairly well. I'd say that if you don't know them (Fisher, West, Sabelli, Murray), then it may not be AS interesting. I guess we all have our heroes in different genres.


----------

